# drilling straight hole



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, i want to make this tool rest thigs are fine until drilling the cross hole, the bottom is way off from the top. I am doing this on a drill press with a drill press vice. How do I get the piece plumb withe the drill bit so the hole is straight thanks. here is a pic of the rest


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Drills wander, unfortunately.

A more reliable approach for jigs is to cut 
a dado and fill the slot, leaving room for
the rod to pass through.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

thanks, I forgot about the dado, I did that it will work


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

I'm confused as to exactly where you're trying to drill?


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

a hole through wood from one end to another with a drill press that is why I added the picture


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

A lazier approach is to drill halfway or so from each side. The inside middle may not be perfect but no one will ever see it, as long as the holes align you're good.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> Drills wander, unfortunately.
> 
> A more reliable approach for jigs is to cut
> a dado and fill the slot, leaving room for
> ...


+1 have used this method many times.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

i'm not worried about it be seen but the hole needs to be reasonably straight


----------

